# 5500rpm power loss, Need help!



## ValiantV8 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm new to the forum but I'm really hoping someone can help me out...

Here is the situation, I am in need of a cheap car to go back and forth to work and I found an 89 240sx for sale locally. I am going to look at it tomorrow, but after a little detective work online, I found some posts by the current owner that have me wondering if I should go through with it.

"When I rev the motor up above 5500rpm the motor seems to die. I have to downshift in order for the car to 'come alive' does anyone have any inputs on what I can try to do to fix this?"

He never got a response to this and posted if the problem was ever resolved, this was back in August. I am a little wary of buying the car now, and I just wanted to run it by some Nissan gurus to get your thoughts on it and what it might be, and how much it would run me to fix if I went through with the buy. Thanks in advance for any help and light you can shed on this. I am a Nissan fan but in no way have the knowledge to go at this alone. I'll be looking at the thread all night for responses and will probably be losing sleep over this into tomorrow Thanks again.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

sound iffy, my recommendation, if its suspect dont get it. you already feel hesitant dont go for it if it makes you feel uncomfortable


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

ValiantV8 said:


> "When I rev the motor up above 5500rpm the motor seems to die. I have to downshift in order for the car to 'come alive' does anyone have any inputs on what I can try to do to fix this?"


Could be one of the following:
- Dirty fuel filter.
- Dirty air filter.
- Weak ignition. Maybe dirty plugs.
- Plugged up CAT.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

It might be one or more of the following causing the problem dirty fuel filter, blocked exhaust, weak fuel pump, wrong timing, poor compression. It is hard to pin down without testing. You just have to go with whether or not you think it is fixable within what you are willing to spend. Best of luck.


----------

